# Help me decide: Avenger vs Superocean



## gymsalesjames (Oct 28, 2011)

Over the last year I have developed a serious watch habit (if you frequent this forum you are probably partly to blame!! ). It all started with a Accurist my girlfriend got me as a present, followed by a couple of Tissots and then a Tag Heuer, not I have a tough decision to make.

I've been trying to decide over the past few months which is my favourite brand for a £1000-1500 ($1600-$2500) second hand watch.

Initially I liked the Tag Carreras and omega seamasters, then I discovered these two, the Breitling Avenger and Superocean and they left the others in the shade. My only problem is deciding between the two. I have managed to decide I like the stainless steel/blue face versions and I like the 2008(ish) avenger.

I have seen both go for roughly the price I am after second hand (ebay) but cant decide which I like more. Each has its pros and cons:

Avenger: Bigger
Superocean: Has the day/date

Given a choice of the two, which would you go for and why? Also, any "insider knowledge" that could help me make my decision would be greatly appreciated!!

Thanks for any replies 

James


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

Honestly, I like the look of the Superocean better. Whichever one you choose, it's what you'll be staring at every time you check the time on your wrist. Pick the one that you think looks better. Even if it's just a little better over the other one.


----------



## gymsalesjames (Oct 28, 2011)

Thanks for your response, here's a couple of links to the 2 models I am particularly looking at:

Superocean
eBay - The UK's Online Marketplace

Avenger Skyland
eBay - The UK's Online Marketplace


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

You asked an honest question, and you deserve an honest reply . . . Some members will disagree, others won't. But I never buy any watches off of the Bay. Too many incidents of really good fakes being passed off as the real thing. Not saying those two Breitlings are fakes. Just saying that the Bay can be a minefield when it comes to watches.


----------



## gymsalesjames (Oct 28, 2011)

Dont worry, I am VERY selective when it comes to which watches I will look at on Ebay as I know there are a lot of fakes around.

You'll notice the 2 I linked both come complete with box, papers, the works and one has 18months left on warranty. I will also look at the sellers feedback. The one selling this SO has sold breitling/omega before.

I appreciate your concern, thanks .


----------



## raoult (Oct 12, 2009)

Both are great Breitling watches! Also good waterresistancy.

If I have to choose between these 2 models.. Personally I would choose for the *SKYLAND AVENGER*.

Why? I like the looks of this watch, the "military" numbers on the dial, big model, white hands on a black dial! etc etc..

grtz,
Raoul


----------



## Boxed In (Jun 22, 2008)

Superocean steelfish for me


----------



## fidelio (Dec 10, 2008)

I was in the same position 4 years back,i had to choose between Chronomat Evo,Skyland & Superocean Chrono..

All great watches,i went with the Avenger :-!


----------



## Spit161 (Oct 9, 2009)

It's have to be the Avenger Skyland for me - I don't like the date window on the SuperOcean Chrono.. not sure why.

cheers,
Jake.


----------



## COZ (Sep 7, 2011)

If your wrist is large enough I vote for the Avenger, love the more 'tool' look with the matching sub-dial/dial color. I will advise you of one thing though...Breitling's thickness spec. on the Chrono Superocean says 15mm, but the watch thickness measures out at 17mm+. This gives you a 42mm dia. piece with 17mm+ thickness, can feel a little out-of-proportion chunky to some. The Avenger's larger diameter gives you a better proportional sized piece IMO. Both great watches, a couple of my favorites. Good luck with your decision!


----------



## Novacastrian (Dec 22, 2009)

The size difference between them is pretty huge. I've owned the A.S and loved it but nowadays I'd go for the SOC because of the smaller size.


----------



## gymsalesjames (Oct 28, 2011)

Thanks a lot for the wrist shots Fidelio, that has helped a lot! 

Anyone got any wrist shots of the SO? I've had a bit of a search but it certainly appears the venger is more popular. I will report back once I've purchased 

Thanks guys.


----------



## 6grand (Jun 29, 2011)

Tough choices. Having own both, I say they are equal but other factors should be considered. I have less than 7" wrist so the Avenger sometimes feel heavy on me. So in terms of convenience go for the Steelfish. But when it comes to the essential Breitling look (chrono, big, blingy, in your face) Avenger is the winner there. So choose which is your priority.


----------



## gymsalesjames (Oct 28, 2011)

So, after a lot of thinking I stumbled upon a black face Chrono Avenger at a very good price and it's sitting on my wrist now. I have it on a Pro Diver, which I didn't think I'd like but actually love.

I never realised I'd be able to feel the movement on my wrist! What an awesome watch, well worth the wait!!


----------



## Grimlocksteeth (Aug 28, 2011)

I had an identical problem. Super avenger vs superocean and after three months of thinking I went the other way and now have a lovely white dial SO on a pro2 bracelet. Only a yr old and immaculate at a great price! Very happy indeed!



Whats next, I've been bitten


----------

